# Web Easy 8 issue



## newvillepa (Nov 13, 2013)

I am using Web Easy 8 for my web page. Each individual page (there are 178) is listed by a Title, then sorted alphabetically for my convenience. Every time I insert a page, it shifts ALL pages after it and screws up my whole site. I have to Build from scratch and re-upload. What am I doing wrong?


----------

